# 7 Baby rats for sale!



## Joellvssarah (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey 
I have 7 baby dumbo & smooth rats for sale aged 9week 
They are £5 each 
Sold in pairs but if been kept with other rats its fine to be sold single


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Can you enlighten me what a smooth rat is? Do you mean Standard coat or Satin? I've heard the term used for both before. 

Also were they an accidental litter, or planned? This section is for rescues rather than breeders.

Either way, I think some more info and pictures would be a good idea. Where are you located for one? Are the babies separated by gender since there 9 weeks old?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Definitely in the UK, look at the price... and smooth would likely be a standard coat.


----------



## Spazmonkey1565 (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah, we need pictures location and a little more information lol


----------



## Joellvssarah (Sep 12, 2010)

We arte in Sheffield 
But there is only 2boys and 1girl left 
If you are intrested and want more info and pictures email
[email protected]


----------



## Spazmonkey1565 (Sep 6, 2010)

****. Was hoping lincoln haha i don't have a car


----------

